# I sooooo need help setting up Galleon on Vista



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

I posted this in another section, lots of looks but no responses, then I thought maybe I shoulda posted it over here, but I see no way to delete it from the orig place i posted it.... and i dont' want to get in trouble for doulbe posting!!..

here is my question(s)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359700

I hate vista but am stuck with it, tivo2go doesn't want to download and work with it.. then i read somewhere i could just use galleon.. i've downloaded it and the link explains where i'm at with problems on getting it to function.

thanks


----------

